# Saab mods... Part 1



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Had the car 2 1/2 yrs now from new, and the inevitable itch has set in, with many thoughts of changing it to something else. The problem was, while the Saab isnt THE best car ever made, I just cant find anything (realistic) I want to change it for. I really love having a quality convertible, and have the roof down all the time unless the weather is a real problem, and short of spending stupid £££'s just to get the new A5 vert or something, there's nothing I really wanted....

So.....I decided to start a couple of things I have thought about for a while 

*Part 1

Hirsch Performance Springs*

Hirsch is the associated in-house tuning company for Saab. they offer all sorts of upgrades to wheels, suspension, engines, exhausts etc as well as a few cosmetic bits. I had driven a couple of 'verts fitted with their springs and was impressed so decided to go for it 

So, stiffer springs which also lower the car about 20mm. Subtle :thumb: Having done a few miles through the twisties round here they certainly make a noticeable difference. The recent 'verts al come with a sports chassis, but the springs were always a let down. Crashing over potholes, a little too bouncy at times etc etc. The new ones are lovely - really make the car seem more controlled but without destroying the ride. Keeps the nose going exactly where you want it to and smooth. If anything they actually improve the ride over the originals, stopping the crashing and reducing the body roll. I like them, and the car looks a little more planted with a little less space in the arches :thumb:

Pics....20mm is a fairly small change, but this isnt a car to get slammed :lol:

Before










After










Before (my PTG was the nearest object to hand...)










After










Now just contemplating Part 2, but while I think it would look realy good, its a serious amount of £££ for the next bit  Either way its getting a very special detail next week as well 

What do you think? Worth splashing serious £££ for new BBS and 4 new tyres?


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

Not for me, I think the car suits 5 spokes. But I would deffo consider bigger rims

Looks better for the drop though :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Save you cash big guy.
Stick with the 5 spokes
Gordon


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

interesting guys....

what got me started were these Hirsch wheels....










I keep going back and forth about whether I like them enough though???


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> interesting guys....
> 
> what got me started were these Hirsch wheels....
> 
> ...


They look better than the BBS's


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> interesting guys....
> 
> what got me started were these Hirsch wheels....
> 
> ...


Probably more money.
But much nicer. :thumb:
And yes if your asking.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd stick with the original wheels, BBS CH don't suit that car IMO


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

OK - seems they're not going down well :lol:

The Hirsch ones are actually very slightly cheaper than the BBS but maybe they just suit it better?


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks wise I'd go with the Aero wheels - I think they look great (at least they do on my SS), and being an OEM guy, I like to see manufacture mods rather than after market - think it suits the car better.










Also what engine do you have - maybe consider an ECU upgrade? The BSR upgrades are around £500-£600 and completely reversible. You just plug in a PPC unit and get a significant BHP and Torque increase. It can also help to up fuel efficiency.

1.8t 150bhp -> 204bhp / 310Nm
2.0t 175bhp -> 204bhp / 310Nm
1.9TiD 120bhp -> 150bhp / 331Nm
1.9TiD 150bhp -> 184bhp / 412Nm
1.9TTiD 180bhp -> 213bhp / 450Nm
2.0T 210bhp -> 247bhp / 388Nm
2.8 V6 250bhp -> 285bhp / 480Nm

http://www.elkparts.com/saab-93-ss-m03/performance-tuning/ecu-upgrades/index.76_160_838.html


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks like a subtle drop there Damon, suits the car well :thumb:

I think I prefer the standard wheels, than the two you posted.

Maybe a bigger version of them with slightly lower profile tyres would look ace


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

aod said:


> Looks wise I'd go with the Aero wheels - I think they look great (at least they do on my SS), and being an OEM guy, I like to see manufacture mods rather than after market - think it suits the car better.
> 
> Also what engine do you have - maybe consider an ECU upgrade? The BSR upgrades are around £500-£600 and completely reversible. You just plug in a PPC unit and get a significant BHP and Torque increase. It can also help to up fuel efficiency.
> 
> ...


I like those Aero wheels but wanted something with just a little extra. I like the Hirsch bits and my local dealer is a major fitter of their stuff, so have lots of examples to see. I need to keep looking I think...

Wont be doing any performance upgrades though. Not worth it really as I think it drives OK and whenever I have tried to sort insurance it always seems to get complicated - even with full protected NCB


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Normally I hate going with the consensus (must be the rebel in me lol!) but on this occasion I have to agree, whilst the BBS CH are undoubtably a great looking wheel, they do seem quite car specific and don't really sit that well on the Saab, but that's just my view. They don't look 'wrong' as such, but I think the suspension drop (just right btw ) together with the alloys it's got now looks spot on :thumb:

However, I do totally understand the 'itch' though


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I think the drop looks spot on mate :thumb:. I'm glad the ride has improved because that is always a concern when only fitting springs to 'original' dampers.

Still can't decide on the wheels :lol:, some days I like the CH's but today I think the bigger Hirsch one's look better .

But the important thing to remember is the wheels are for 'YOU' and not the collective on here, so if they will make you happy then go for it


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> I think the drop looks spot on mate :thumb:. I'm glad the ride has improved because that is always a concern when only fitting springs to 'original' dampers.
> 
> Still can't decide on the wheels :lol:, some days I like the CH's but today I think the bigger Hirsch one's look better .
> 
> But the important thing to remember is the wheels are for 'YOU' and not the collective on here, so if they will make you happy then go for it


cheers matey - I think the slight drop helps, but a set of 18"s would just suit it nicely. Saab seem to really suite the 5 spoke type wheels for some reason, and it helps that they are easy to clean as well 

2 faves are the Hirsch and Saab own...





















TeZ said:


>


:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Found some lovely examples on elkparts - these would all look good imo (all 18")




























http://www.elkparts.com/saab-93-ss-m03/alloy-wheels/18-alloys/index.76_451_455.html


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

yep - those last ones are the Hirsch ones. I have seen a Saab dealer offering a really good price on those and much cheaper than the Elkparts price, so might be tempted. Its just then adding the cost of 4 tyres as well, as it starts to get pricey then


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Love these Hirsch 19's :argie:


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Aero said:


> Love these Hirsch 19's :argie:


Hmm, personally not so keen on those - they look a bit weird!

When my dad had a 9-5 Aero, he had the 17" ALU41 3 Spoke Quads, which I thought looked stunning










All 4:

http://www.markje.co.uk/car/pics/selling/alu41.jpg


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

not feeling the BBS rims.. remember i think vauxhall rims fit as well so it gives u a bit more choice


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Aero said:


> Love these Hirsch 19's :argie:


serious marmite wheels, not to mention the price!!!



aod said:


> Hmm, personally not so keen on those - they look a bit weird!
> 
> When my dad had a 9-5 Aero, he had the 17" ALU41 3 Spoke Quads, which I thought looked stunning
> 
> ...


the are classic Saab style wheels - are they for sale now?


----------



## NickieCDE (Nov 23, 2005)

Indeedy they are.. 

http://www.partsforsaabs.com/product_info.php?products_id=251


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

BBS wheels on a saloon
http://www.saabcentral.com/forums/showpost.php?p=879554&postcount=117


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cheers - not cheap though 

might be a little too dated looking now I've mocked them up in PS...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Aero said:


> BBS wheels on a saloon
> http://www.saabcentral.com/forums/showpost.php?p=879554&postcount=117


yep - that was one of the pics that got me thinking they'd suit mine. They look cracking on his black SS 

They are 19's though...


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Actually, I've just realised, you don't have the aero skirts/spoilers. I think they really set the car off beautifully. I know it's not something you're looking into right now, but the subtle skirts probably do more for the looks than wheels imo.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I do like the BBS wheels and do think they'd look good. 

Although, the aero side skirts/spoiler/front lip would look good too - if it were mine I'd do them first 'cos your OEM wheels aren't bad! :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

ch's are a must mate


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Aero said:


> Love these Hirsch 19's :argie:


:argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

These 19" wheels will look great on the SAAB. There's a dark cherry 93 I see from time to time around here and looks spot on


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ nice - that silver 'vert looks superb :thumb:

19's would be way too much for me though I suspect. The roads here are just not up to it and I dont want to sacrifice the road quality with such low profile tyres as well. I do long journeys and need some comfort at the end of the day :lol:

I have found these at a good price so am going to see what they look like...










I think the bodykit would be nice but also a little expensive TBH. When its £250 for supply only of an unpainted bootlid spoiler I think it will start to get a bit silly very quickly :lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

And just think of all that 'drilling' to add it to the boot as well :lol:

Add on's yes :thumb: but NO drilling please............. you'll only regret it later.

Are you sure you're not from Essex originally


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> And just think of all that 'drilling' to add it to the boot as well :lol:
> 
> Add on's yes :thumb: but NO drilling please............. you'll only regret it later.
> 
> Are you sure you're not from Essex originally


easy tiger...no drilling going on round this way.

Careful with your use of the












I like the way all the PS'd wheel shots by manufacturers (like those above) black out the horrendous rusty hubs, manky discs and dirty calipers and other crud that would be clearly visible through a wheel with almost no surface area :lol: Its one of the reasons I didnt change the wheels on the car when I first got it, as although the dealer had a nice set of different 17's I could have swapped to, it showed all the 'guts' of the wheel arch very obviously


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

more feeble PS work....


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

toni said:


> These 19" wheels will look great on the SAAB. There's a dark cherry 93 I see from time to time around here and looks spot on


loving the look of these wheels :argie:

I'll readily admit all things Saab are not my area of expertise, but they just look 'right' to me :thumb:

Do they not do them in 18" as well?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I like the way all the PS'd wheel shots by manufacturers (like those above) black out the horrendous rusty hubs, manky discs and dirty calipers and other crud that would be clearly visible through a wheel with almost no surface area :lol: Its one of the reasons I didnt change the wheels on the car when I first got it, as although the dealer had a nice set of different 17's I could have swapped to, it showed all the 'guts' of the wheel arch very obviously


You could always get the disc protectors they used to sell, so from a distance all you see is the wheel and a sort of rubber disc behind them :lol:

Just make the decision god dam it :wall:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Viper said:


> loving the look of these wheels :argie:
> 
> I'll readily admit all things Saab are not my area of expertise, but they just look 'right' to me :thumb:
> 
> Do they not do them in 18" as well?


no - sadly 19 only Mark. They are very retro Saab, if you think back to the old 900 Turbos etc, they all had those triangular wheels and 3 points etc. I like those pics but in real life they dont look quite as nice really. 19's would kill the car as well IMHO.



ads2k said:


> You could always get the disc protectors they used to sell, so from a distance all you see is the wheel and a sort of rubber disc behind them :lol:
> 
> Just make the decision god dam it :wall:


now you're talking :thumb:

think I have found them, and at £600 off as well, so just need to go see them in the metal and then slap down the credit card 

You cant rush these things you know. Part of the fun is in the choosing and pondering, and then sourcing them THE cheapest in the country, then getting a bit more off


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

How about the wheels that you get on the 9-3 2.8 V6 Turbo X? They look brilliant.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

I am guessing all the Vauxhall alloys fit this Saab too?


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

I used to have an 06 plate 9-3 2.8T aero, i got offered a set of the vauxhall VXR 19" alloys for silly money, so i stuck them on too see what they looked like. Awesome, i even put the saab centre cap on for the OEM look. No pictures though, sorry.

HTH


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

decided to be sensible and stay with the current wheels, so had them all off for a full detail and some protection and will be spending the money on other things instead...


----------

